# What Theme Are You Using?



## brymaes

Just curious...

Which of the new vBulletin themes are you all using when viewing PB? My current favorite is X-Factor.


----------



## Arch2k

Chestnut


----------



## satz

I like retro blue for the time being... so soothing...


----------



## Devin

joshua said:


> X-factor



Ditto. I dislike white/bright backgrounds. X-Factor is pretty easy on the eyes in comparison to the others.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I added a poll. I'm torn between Tulip and Retro Blue but I use Retro Blue.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

joshua said:


> *HINT, HINT*
> 
> More dark background themese
> 
> *HINT, HINT*



Dark backgrounds are of the deveel...


----------



## Devin

1 Kings 8:12 
12Then Solomon said, "The LORD has said that He would dwell in the thick cloud."


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Devin said:


> 1 Kings 8:12
> 12Then Solomon said, "The LORD has said that He would dwell in the thick cloud."


----------



## Devin

Whoa, I should have used the ESV 

Then Solomon said, "The LORD has said that he would dwell in thick *darkness*.


----------



## rmdmphilosopher

retro-blue... cuz I never remember to change it once I'm signed in!


----------



## Puddleglum

Tulip. I didn't think I'd like it, but it's definately growing on me.


----------



## rjlynam

Chestnut. Not sure what color it is, but then I'm not sure what color any of them really are. I wouldn't call myself colorblind but my wife assures me that I'm at least color dysfunctional. The layout works for me.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

joshua said:


> *HINT, HINT*
> 
> More dark background themese
> 
> *HINT, HINT*



Added PB Black theme and added it to the poll.


----------



## brymaes

SemperFideles said:


> Added PB Black theme and added it to the poll.


I really like this one!


----------



## rmdmphilosopher

Ooh! Ooh! I want to change my vote! PB Black all the way baby!


----------



## Devin

w00t. PB Black is very nice. I like the Icons that came with it.


----------



## QueenEsther

Tulip.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Devin said:


> w00t. PB Black is very nice. I like the Icons that came with it.



Those didn't come with it. I customized that theme using some buttons from about three different downloads. It's a total mashup.


----------



## Bladestunner316

Captain Kirsch here  

Though Tulip honestly aint too bad.

Blade


----------



## jaybird0827

I like vBulletin. The status indicator (online/offline) looks similar to what MS Office Communicator uses.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I have a new favorite:

DARK METAL!

Wow is it nice!


----------



## LadyFlynt

Tulip.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Kirsch, which I note is a colorless brandy made from the fermented juice of cherries. What's up with that?


----------



## Devin

SemperFideles said:


> Those didn't come with it. I customized that theme using some buttons from about three different downloads. It's a total mashup.



Oh! Nice work.


----------



## Mrs.SolaFide

Jeff_Bartel said:


> Chestnut



Except when I log you out & change it to tulip...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Mrs.SolaFide said:


> Except when I log you out & change it to tulip...



We have a similar conversation going on at our house.


----------



## Arch2k

Mrs.SolaFide said:


> Except when I log you out & change it to tulip...


 


VirginiaHuguenot said:


> We have a similar conversation going on at our house.


----------



## Scott Bushey

Retro Blue to PB Black to Dark Metal!


----------



## Formerly At Enmity

"It's like...How much more black can you get and the answer is......nonemore blacker." - Nigel Tuffnel


----------



## MrMerlin777

Dark Metal!:cool2:


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Formerly At Enmity said:


> "It's like...How much more black can you get and the answer is......nonemore blacker." - Nigel Tuffnel




This theme goes to 11.


----------



## Formerly At Enmity

SemperFideles said:


> This theme goes to 11.


----------



## gwine

Whatever the default is. I'm so backwards I still have the original Windows background on my desktop.


----------



## Dag Fish

I like the default.


----------



## Ravens

I just went through all of them, and "Default" it is.

Uggh... I thought TULIP was going to be something Calvinistic, and I almost went into excessive estrogen shock before I managed to bring something else up.


----------



## Augusta

JDWiseman said:


> I just went through all of them, and "Default" it is.
> 
> Uggh... I thought TULIP was going to be something Calvinistic, and I almost went into excessive estrogen shock before I managed to bring something else up.







I had voted Retro but now I like PB black. It is much easier on the eyes especially with my vertigo disorder.


----------



## Cheshire Cat

My favorite kind of music .


----------



## BobVigneault

I was enjoying chestnut but the beige was lost on my home screen (looked great at work). Now I am using Dark Metal because it is so much easier on my eyes.


----------

